# Could We Have a Direct Exchanges Forum?



## bizaro86 (Feb 14, 2019)

I would very much like to see a "direct exchange" forum. Maybe put it under sightings to make it a Tug member perk.

I often want something specific, and would be willing to offer anything I can book with Worldmark/Shell, or one of my other ownerships directly. 

The exchange marketplace has a very low rate of success. It takes at least 5x as long to post an ad as it would to make a forum post. It also takes at least 3x as long to search. You basically have to click and load each ad to see what it is, and it's quite a bit slower than the forum. I've done lots of exchanges with people I've connected with on Tug, but I think they were all from conversations in the forum. Usually where someone said they were looking for something I knew I could get and offered it to them.

I think a new exchanges forum would be a significant benefit to Tug membership. What would it hurt to try it for 6 months and see if there is interest? Worst case nobody uses it and shut it down. Best case it's popular and drives Tug membership purchases/renewals.

If people resources are an issue, I'd be excited enough about an exchanging forum to volunteer to moderate it. (No pressure on that one, obviously, I might not meet the current very high standard for TUG mods...)

I would suggest a format like what is used in Flyertalk's coupon connection for titles, where both what you want and what your offering is in the title.

Examples:

W: S Calif 3/23/2020 H: worldmark, shell

Or

W: MVC Maui summer H: HGVC Kohala wk 51

That way users can skim the titles quickly and see if they have a match. I think the number of happy traders would go up by a factor of 10x under this system compared to what is used currently.

**just examples, not actual offers...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 14, 2019)

I started this discussion as an alternative.  LMR is not really the place, but it is the only Non Ad location we have.  

Trying to foster, "I will help a member if you help me" where it can be supported.


----------



## Panina (Feb 14, 2019)

I would like it tested too.  I think marking if it is available for permanent exchange would be good too. I posted exchanges in marketplace for a permanent exchange.  I know most think its a long shot but I got multiple responses, not for what I was looking for but for other high demand areas.  None that emailed me posted their week on permenant exchange.  

I think a quick post will get more to participate and if someone is interested in something they see contact could be initiated through conversation in our inboxes to not clutter the posts.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 14, 2019)

I like the idea of placing it on the Sightings Forum and a brief standardized format 
I also prefer to know a little about the person I'm dealing with (which the Tug member post will provide ).


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 15, 2019)

I think that this is a fabulous idea!  I totally agree that the format of the direct exchanges in the MarketPlace is cumbersome and a forum would likely increase participation.  I especially like the idea of putting it in the Members Only section. While I have had success with my direct exchange ads in the current format, I have had nowhere near the response rate that I used to get before the platform change.


----------



## Coach Boon (Feb 15, 2019)

Interesting idea. I have never rented off of Tugs before but just ran into this situation where I saw a rental ad which I like. I contacted the person and was phoned by a company that rents these on behalf of the owner and it's not Redweek. How do I determine if they are a legitimate renter? Perhaps this new forum could also help in that area. If your curious the company who called me is vacationshome.com (I think I got that right).


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 15, 2019)

Sounds good to me!

I suggest if technically possible,  to have a way, eg a checkbox,  to see if exchange has already been made without opening up the post. 

Alternately, have an editing standard for changing the post title. That means of course, the poster would have to go back and edit. But I think we could be pretty disciplined about the follow thru, especially if Tuggers help in monitoring compliance


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 15, 2019)

I like this idea. With the acquisitions of II by Marriott it's only a matter of time before they destroy II with a thousand "paper cuts" in the form of fees and resort fees.  Same with Wyndham and RCI.  There is a growing need for an independent third party to make this work.  TUG could fill this niche.

It seems that the exchange function in the TUG timeshare marketplace does this but the format does not lend itself to easy search. Perhaps fixing the search to enable a topline function described above and then linking private forum to the marketplace would be another way to solve this.

It will take more than 6 months to test and establish because reservations are set for a year or more and will depend on personal planning cycles. It will take time to develop.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 15, 2019)

P.S. If it hasn't been addressed already, it would be helpful to have guidelines on how to value an exchange.

Perhaps by MF?  However what if you have efficient Hilton and Hyatt with lower MF vs. expensive Marriott and Vistana for equivalent quality units?

Although bedrooms is a start it doesn't always make sense. For example, I own a NYC studio and pay $1700 MF a year. Anyone who exchanges would get access to the owners lounge as my guest (free breakfast an evening drinks for you and family in expensive NYC - a $75+ daily value).  RCI traders do not get access to the lounge  - only owners and their guests. This would be nowhere equivalent exchange for a Florida or Vegas studio.


----------



## Panina (Feb 15, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> P.S. If it hasn't been addressed already, it would be helpful to have guidelines on how to value an exchange.
> 
> Perhaps by MF?  However what if you have efficient Hilton and Hyatt with lower MF vs. expensive Marriott and Vistana for equivalent quality units?
> 
> Although bedrooms is a start it doesn't always make sense. For example, I own a NYC studio and pay $1700 MF a year. Anyone who exchanges would get access to the owners lounge as my guest (free breakfast an evening drinks for you and spouse in expensive NYC - a $75+ daily value).  RCI traders do not get access to the lounge  - only owners and their guests. This would be nowhere equivalent exchange for a Florida or Vegas studio.


I think value is determined by the parties.  If one sees something that is listed and has what the other is asking, they communicate and if they both agree they both see value.


----------



## elaine (Feb 15, 2019)

I would love this! I agree that as a subforum on Sightings would be great, so only TUG members see it. 
I have a 4th of July beach week I would post tomorrow in such a forum. I have to deposit in the next 2 weeks, so hoping TUG admin might give this a go??


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 15, 2019)

Panina said:


> I think value is determined by the parties.  If one sees something that is listed and has what the other is asking, they communicate and if they both agree they both see value.



I agree with this completely. I've made trades that seemed lopsided on the face of it, but where I was happy to trade because I got exactly what I wanted and saved an RCI/II fee.

I've also had trades where someone basically just helped me out. They could have gotten comparable value without trading with me, but did so as a favor, which I appreciated. 

I think a forum has the opportunity to save TUG members money, increase the feeling of community among TUG members, and be a valuable recruiting tool for new members.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I started this discussion as an alternative.  LMR is not really the place, but it is the only Non Ad location we have.
> 
> Trying to foster, "I will help a member if you help me" where it can be supported.



Exactly! Wasn't trying to steal your thunder, but thought this idea was a good one, and one that shouldn't get buried in another set of complaints about the LMR board.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2019)

I think there could be some helpful tips offered in the first post. 
Here are the things I’ve tried to provide with my private exchange arrangements.

Helpful tips to increase your odds of success:

Request like for like  (trading up may be possible with exchange companies but generally not for one to one exchanges. No one really wants a trade down)
Provide timely responses (remember you want someone to feel comfortable that you will be there if an unexpected problem occurs)
Provide common courtesy (life happens to everyone, if your situation changes where you can no longer commit to an exchange notify the other party as soon as possible so they can make other arrangements; please don’t wait until the day to make the reservation to let them know)
Offer a willingness to be flexible (again life happens to everyone, reservations could by made by both parties and airfare booked but someone needs to make an unplanned change. To avoid any last minute surprises, discuss the rules beforehand regarding your Timeshare’s  cancellations policy and any restrictions that may apply if you need to rebook. One would expect that the party that needs to change still provides their end of the bargain if reservations were made and airfare booked.


----------



## klpca (Feb 15, 2019)

I like the idea. The direct exchange section of the marketplace while well intentioned is somewhat unwieldy.  I like the ideas suggested above, but would also like to see a minimum post count (maybe 100?) to have some sense of who we are exchanging with, and that they are contributing to the board in some way.


----------



## silentg (Feb 15, 2019)

We have had really good luck with the Direct Exchange, but I am willing to help if we change the format.
Even if you just want advice on how to do a direct exchange?
I’m here to help!
Silentg


----------



## heathpack (Feb 15, 2019)

klpca said:


> I like the idea. The direct exchange section of the marketplace while well intentioned is somewhat unwieldy.  I like the ideas suggested above, but would also like to see a minimum post count (maybe 100?) to have some sense of who we are exchanging with, and that they are contributing to the board in some way.



I love the post count minimum idea.

And this idea in general.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2019)

Coach Boon said:


> Interesting idea. I have never rented off of Tugs before but just ran into this situation where I saw a rental ad which I like. I contacted the person and was phoned by a company that rents these on behalf of the owner and it's not Redweek. How do I determine if they are a legitimate renter? Perhaps this new forum could also help in that area. If your curious the company who called me is vacationshome.com (I think I got that right).



Hi Coach Boon 
This thread is concerning exchanges (not rentals). You should start a separate thread regarding this particular renter.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2019)

This is a great idea.  I think we could put SFX out of business.  

It should be a separate forum here on the BBS and not in the ads, and we can just put what we have that we can reserve, and maybe we can save one another the ridiculous exchange fees of RCI and SFX.  I still love II, however.  

A couple of weeks ago, as I was placing my ads on Redweek and Craig's List to rent my Shell points at Peacock Suites, I was thinking how I just want to get my maintenance fees back on these reservations and priced them cheaply enough.  I have rented about 1/3 of my annual points' allotment already, but do you realize a one bedroom at Peacock Suites is only $680 my cost for a full week in summer, less during less busy times.  Sure, there is a $70 cleaning fee, but if you got a week through RCI to stay at Peacock Suites, you would spend whatever the points cost, + the $239 exchange fee. So RCI is really expensive to use.  

Wait, what was the point I was trying to make?    I am saying that we can save exchange fees and literally save real money on exchanges.  

I currently have a bunch of weeks reserved for summer at Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Myrtle Beach.  This could be awesome.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2019)

Do you know that Crystal DeHahn, the owner of II way back when, 1970's, used to keep a file box with weeks deposited and matched those without a computer?  I read that by Carolinian once, and that fascinated me.  Just a FYI.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2019)

Private Exchanges requires a level of trust. Before I sold my Four Season Residence Club Aviara week, I decided to try the TUG Marketplace for exchanges. I did have one successful exchange for the Westin in Maui. However I got all sorts of low ball offers during that search as well. Several folks offered their least valuable week first then after their initial low ball offer was rejected they would followed up with their higher demand premium weeks. I guess these folks were trying to get the best deal possible but I just viewed their action as an integrity issue. I simply didn’t want to deal with someone who thought it was ok to take advantage of another owner that way.

Now, I simply reach out to longtime TUG members when I come across a post specifying an exchange location that I have access to. I can use the search function to determine what they own and then decide whether I want to send a PM to see if they would be interested in a private exchange. 

Having exchange requests in a sticky thread or sub-forum in the Sightings forum.
- allows us to see who is offering the private exchange and their TUG history
- allows us to use the forum search function to locate possible matches
- allows us to easily communicate via PM regarding the exchange specifics
- allows us to perhaps use the individual TUG profile page to provide references for successfully completed exchange requests (similar to eBay feedback).


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 15, 2019)

As a TUG member I'm in the minority but I would prefer for TUG to not do this as a forum. In my opinion one of the best things about TUG is that advertising for buying, selling, renting and exchanging timeshares is severely restricted. The Marketplace may not be as easy to navigate as the forums but it already exists.

As a TUG moderator, I know there's already enough work for the mods of the existing buying/selling/renting/exchanging forums. We don't need to encourage yet more scammers to visit what might come to be seen as just another clearinghouse website.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> As a TUG member I'm in the minority but I would prefer for TUG to not do this as a forum. In my opinion one of the best things about TUG is that advertising for buying, selling, renting and exchanging timeshares is severely restricted. The Marketplace may not be as easy to navigate as the forums but it already exists.
> 
> As a TUG moderator, I know there's already enough work for the mods of the existing buying/selling/renting/exchanging forums. We don't need to encourage yet more scammers to visit what might come to be seen as just another clearinghouse website.



Good point as well 

But I would be willing to give up the LMR forum for a members only exchange forum


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Do you know that Crystal DeHahn, the owner of II way back when, 1970's, used to keep a file box with weeks deposited and matched those without a computer?  I read that by Carolinian once, and that fascinated me.  Just a FYI.




It was RCI.

It was mentioned on the DIS as well - https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-vacation-club-dvc-rci-ii.993829/#post-11082560
Christel DeHaan - https://www.immigrantentrepreneurship.org/entry.php?rec=75


----------



## klpca (Feb 15, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> As a TUG member I'm in the minority but I would prefer for TUG to not do this as a forum. In my opinion one of the best things about TUG is that advertising for buying, selling, renting and exchanging timeshares is severely restricted. The Marketplace may not be as easy to navigate as the forums but it already exists.
> 
> As a TUG moderator, I know there's already enough work for the mods of the existing buying/selling/renting/exchanging forums. We don't need to encourage yet more scammers to visit what might come to be seen as just another clearinghouse website.


While I completely understand your concerns, with enough speed bumps (membership fees/minimum post counts) it should keep out the run of the mill scammers. My problem with the existing marketplace is that the search function does not allow you to cross reference what you have to offer *and* what you are looking for in an exchange. You have to open each ad to see if the poster is interested in something that you have to offer in exchange. It is slow and tedious.  Also, you have no idea who the posters are because anyone can use the marketplace so you could be working with someone who just stumbled on the marketplace and doesn't understand timeshares and is offering a trade using an exchange week instead of an owned week.

As a user, I want to know who you are (tug user name), I want proof that you are offering an owned week (easy enough to figure out from post history), and I want to be able to easily determine if you would be interested in something that I own and want to exchange. Without that information I won't use the direct exchange, as is. I did do a successful exchange once with Terry (Silentg) and the only reason that I went forward was because she is a regular poster. I look at the ads every once in awhile but since I have no idea who is posting the ad, I'm pretty wary.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 15, 2019)

I like this idea. Perhaps this has been covered elsewhere in TUG but it would be helpful to understand step by step how a successful direct exchange would work. Also are there sample contracts that lay out terms if one side is not able to execute their side of the agreement?


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 15, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> As a TUG member I'm in the minority but I would prefer for TUG to not do this as a forum. In my opinion one of the best things about TUG is that advertising for buying, selling, renting and exchanging timeshares is severely restricted. The Marketplace may not be as easy to navigate as the forums but it already exists.
> 
> As a TUG moderator, I know there's already enough work for the mods of the existing buying/selling/renting/exchanging forums. We don't need to encourage yet more scammers to visit what might come to be seen as just another clearinghouse website.



First of all, thanks for all the work you do as a moderator!  I'm sure that it can't be an easy job. 

I'm a bit confused about your concern of a direct exchange forum giving access to scammers.  IF it is limited to members only (which most have advocated for), how is that any different than access to the Marketplace?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

there will not be a forum for exchanges, im sorry.

if you would like improvements in the exchange section of the marketplace, im all ears.  however id gander that out of the 20 or so folks who have replied in this thread, less than 1/4 of them have active exchange ads in the marketplace.

While it may indeed take "5x" as long to post a direct exchange ad vs a forum post....it truly takes less than a minute or two to post a direct exchange ad.  that isnt a terribly fair comparison IMO.

as was mentioned in the past, many of the arguments come from not being able to search, and every time we mention that matches are automatically sent to you via email notification, it appears to be ignored.

My only explanation for that is some folks simply want to see whats out there vs actually submit their own ads for exchange (ie just want to send people offers, without actually creating ads themselves).


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 16, 2019)

OK, we've got our answer now folks, let's help Brian make the MarketPlace more functional for direct exchanges!  

Brian, do you remember in the old days the way the exchange forum page listed all the ads with a column of what was being offered and another column with what you were looking for so that you could just look at the page and decide which ads to research further?  

So for example, mine offering Sedona Springs said "anything" because I was open to any offer that sounded good and actually made trades that I might never have thought of when I posted the ad.  I think this is what members are trying to get back to, because many of us aren't looking for anything specific and are interested to see what will come our way. 

But if you truly are looking for something specific it would indicate that also.  

Just my $0.02


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> there will not be a forum for exchanges, im sorry.
> 
> if you would like improvements in the exchange section of the marketplace, im all ears.  however id gander that out of the 20 or so folks who have replied in this thread, less than 1/4 of them have active exchange ads in the marketplace....




Improvements ideas for the *Marketplace* *Exchange* *section* *only
*
(1) Make the TUG Forum username a Mandatory field on Exchange ads.
Today it only lists how long the person posting the ad has been a member.
Some folks are also interested in the # of post if that’s possible to display that would be nice.

For example today the ads only displays the following:
#212796 - member since Feb 2019
#211851 - member since Jan 2019

In the past, the TUG Forum login could be different than the Marketplace login. Is that still the case? Or are they the same login now and the “member since” information is truly from the TUG forum? I can’t tell since I’ve always used the same login for both.

Or even better, can the ad show the Tug name with avatar and info like the forum?

​(2) Allow all parties to provide their TUG Forum member name as the single source for contact if they desire.

For example I only want to provide my TUG Forum username, today it shows the following:



Ideally it would be nice to simply allow the interested party to start a TUG Forum  conversation with a direct link instead of providing their TUG Forum username on the contact pop-up.

 ​


----------



## Panina (Feb 16, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> In the past, the Tug Forum login could be different then the Marketplace login


Still is the case, both of mine are different.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 16, 2019)

Panina said:


> Still is the case, both of mine are different.


Thanks for the info.

Hmmm... so maybe the “member since” information is showing how long they have established that separate login


----------



## Panina (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> there will not be a forum for exchanges, im sorry.
> 
> if you would like improvements in the exchange section of the marketplace, im all ears.  however id gander that out of the 20 or so folks who have replied in this thread, less than 1/4 of them have active exchange ads in the marketplace.
> 
> ...


If I could have one change it would be to be able to show the Tug forum username.  I would then be able to start a conversation with them in the tug forum rather then having to use my privated email. It would also give me the comfort of who it is.

I do feel others are hesistant to post what they have.  As I said before I got a few replies to my posted permenant exchange ad but only one had an exchange ad posted.  Maybe you can try a promotion, such as place an exchange ad....get another ad fee or extend your membership 3 months or get in raffle for a tee  shirt, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 16, 2019)

You don't have to be a forum member to use marketplace - many are not.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Feb 16, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> You don't have to be a forum member to use marketplace - many are not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


This is exactly why I hesitate to use the direct exchange ads in the marketplace.  It's just over my personal limit line. If I could see their forum username it would make me a bit more comfortable going forward.


----------



## elaine (Feb 16, 2019)

I will never use marketplace again. Glad it works for others, but I tried 2X with prime weeks and had people emailing me with garbage. Sometimes if I see someone who is searching for what I have I pm them and have done a trade that way and vice versa, which worked out for all of us.
I have no desire to rent to the public, which can include those on TUG marketplace. So, I deposit great summer beach weeks into RCI as a last resort. I don't need the RCI TPUs or points, but that's where I'm at. I would be happy with some fair exchanges, esp for systems like Marriott that don't trade via RCI.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

you could simply type your forum username in the description field if you wanted to display it on any of your ads...many do that now.


----------



## A.Win (Feb 16, 2019)

I am a member of homeexchange.com. I give people my timeshares and hotel points and I stay at their primary or vacation home typically. I really wish homeexchange had more timeshare inventory, because I prefer staying at professionally managed resorts. 

HomeExchange has much better search functions. If TUG/Redweek could develop something similar, perhaps by working with or copying HomeExchange, it could compete very well with RCI, II, SFX, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

does everyone in this thread have an existing direct exchange ad?  if not, what is the main reason for not posting one?


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> if you would like improvements in the exchange section of the marketplace, im all ears.  however id gander that out of the 20 or so folks who have replied in this thread, less than 1/4 of them have active exchange ads in the marketplace.



I've had exchange ads in the past. I no longer do for a couple of reasons. The marketplace doesn't have the social proof of the forums.  It is way more anonymous, which makes it a low trust environment. That also empowers people to submit lowball offers, which is all I ever received to my marketplace ads. When I've exchanged with people through the forums offers have consistently been fair to both sides, or at least in the ballpark.

Also, I don't think the search really works, because it requires too much specificity. As an example, I posted an Oahu unit week 52 with a request for worldmark points. However, someone else posted a worldmark unit (at a specific worldmark resort) which didn't match to my search. I'm not likely to put all 60+ worldmark resorts into my search, even though someone could list under any of them.

Anyway, your ball of course, but I think the marketplace has structural deficiencies that make it unsuitable for exchanging that an exchanging forum would address. It isn't a good use of my time to craft multiple exchange ads for a system that doesn't work, so I don't. 

I would need many ads: one to offer my Oahu units, one for sheraton desert oasis, plus multiple ads for worldmark and shell. And that would be just on the offering side. I could spend hours putting up ads and have a low probability of a match. With a forum I would put something like:


W: XXXXXX H: SDO, Worldmark, Shell, Oahu

(Xxxx being what I wanted, which is redacted to follow the rules)


----------



## Panina (Feb 16, 2019)

Giving the option to show our


TUGBrian said:


> you could simply type your forum username in the description field if you wanted to display it on any of your ads...many do that now.


Having the option to put it or see it in a field quickly, possible in title, would make one not have to scroll everything.  I will start putting “tug mem panaina” in my listing title but many might not remember to do it, whereas a field entry is staring us all in the face.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

you could put it in the ad title field then, that is both i bold, and displayed even in a minimized ad.

the problem as mentioned above, is twofold:

1. not all TUG members ever register on the forums
2. when the marketplace was developed, tuggers (on the forums) voted overwhelmingly to NOT include their usernames or any contact data by default on any marketplace ads.

while it is still an option for anyone to put their own contact data in the ad description fields, the vast majority do not even to this day.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> I've had exchange ads in the past. I no longer do for a couple of reasons. The marketplace doesn't have the social proof of the forums.  It is way more anonymous, which makes it a low trust environment. That also empowers people to submit lowball offers, which is all I ever received to my marketplace ads. When I've exchanged with people through the forums offers have consistently been fair to both sides, or at least in the ballpark.
> 
> Also, I don't think the search really works, because it requires too much specificity. As an example, I posted an Oahu unit week 52 with a request for worldmark points. However, someone else posted a worldmark unit (at a specific worldmark resort) which didn't match to my search. I'm not likely to put all 60+ worldmark resorts into my search, even though someone could list under any of them.
> 
> ...



while I see your argument, I dont think that any exchange system provides a simple and easy way to trade "resort a" for "worldmark or shell points" IMO. 

perhaps we can come up with a solution to easily add "all resorts in a particular system" to the want section vs having to add them individually.

although admittedly you are the first to ever mention this particular issue, its never once come up in the past as far as i can remember, if its something we can do on our side...im happy to implement it.


----------



## klpca (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> does everyone in this thread have an existing direct exchange ad?  if not, what is the main reason for not posting one?


I like searching for opportunities just like I search on Interval. I am certainly not committed to doing a direct exchange because I have other options, but for the right location with the right person, I would consider it.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> while I see your argument, I dont think that any exchange system provides a simple and easy way to trade "resort a" for "worldmark or shell points" IMO.
> 
> perhaps we can come up with a solution to easily add "all resorts in a particular system" to the want section vs having to add them individually.
> 
> although admittedly you are the first to ever mention this particular issue, its never once come up in the past as far as i can remember, if its something we can do on our side...im happy to implement it.



I think the issue is on both sides of the matter. I've traded worldmark for HGVC units a few times with multiple people. Inevitably it's someone who wants a specific resort that they don't have access to (New Orleans, Yellowstone, Anaheim, whatever.) But most people don't know which systems have resorts where, my offer of "worldmark points" may not get taken up. I could pick something, but then I'm looking for a needle in a haystack, when the huge flexibility of points makes finding a trade exponentially more likely. If there was a way for my offer of worldmark points to come up for anyone searching a location that worldmark has that would be useful. Similarly for other systems (shell, marriott DC points, etc)

The other side of the coin is when I tried to trade my Oahu week for worldmark points. I agree that is something I couldn't do through a traditional exchange system (which is why I wanted to try TUG for it in the first place). I would put a lower priority on that, as not too many systems have transferable points.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> you could simply type your forum username in the description field if you wanted to display it on any of your ads...many do that now.



Yes, I’ve done that as well on my previous ads.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 16, 2019)

I just replied to one of the exchange ads.
Here’s what I did. Others may want to do something similar to determine if they want to proceed.

_Note: The name, phone and email address are required fields but it looks like you can type in anything 

 _


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> while I see your argument, I dont think that any exchange system provides a simple and easy way to trade "resort a" for "worldmark or shell points" IMO.
> 
> perhaps we can come up with a solution to easily add "all resorts in a particular system" to the want section vs having to add them individually.
> 
> although admittedly you are the first to ever mention this particular issue, its never once come up in the past as far as i can remember, if its something we can do on our side...im happy to implement it.



Can we have the resort name field optional under “OTHER” Ad type?
For example I provided the following TUG ad information but it’s requiring a resort name.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

klpca said:


> I like searching for opportunities just like I search on Interval. I am certainly not committed to doing a direct exchange because I have other options, but for the right location with the right person, I would consider it.



there is no commitment involved with posting a direct exchange ad on TUG.  just as with any other marketplace ad, you can choose to ignore any matches, or edit/remove your ad at any time.  all the direct exchange ad does is make it known you are looking to trade (and notify you of matches)..nothing more.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Can we have the resort name field optional under “OTHER” Ad type?
> For example I provided the following TUG ad information but it’s requiring a resort name.
> 
> View attachment 10426



the resort name has to be filled out and chosen from the drop down menu, its the only way the matching system will work.  I will see if its possible to add drop downs for say "all marriotts" or "all wyndhams" etc.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> the resort name has to be filled out and chosen from the drop down menu, its the only way the matching system will work.  I will see if its possible to add drop downs for say "all marriotts" or "all wyndhams" etc.



If "all" doesn't work, I'm ok with a choice that provides an opt-out of the matching system.
This will still allow my ad to display to those who don't have an active exchange ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

well you can certainly pick some random resort you wouldnt ever get an exchange for or any of the "xyz resorts" we use for testing if you were ok with never actually making a match but just wanted your ad up.

id think adding at least one thing you would really want to trade for would be more beneficial?


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> does everyone in this thread have an existing direct exchange ad?  if not, what is the main reason for not posting one?



I did, but my 2020 Sedona week is already gone and I won't post 2021 until some time next year.  Might try it with my Sint Maarten week though!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

also you can choose an entire region/area as a potential match...even if you werent looking for a specific resort or chain you could list "hawaii" or something you truly would consider an exchange for etc just to get your ad posted.

again there is no obligation to trade your unit, the ads are merely created to make matches and put owners in touch with each other should you have the same interests.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 16, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> well you can certainly pick some random resort you wouldnt ever get an exchange for or any of the "xyz resorts" we use for testing if you were ok with never actually making a match but just wanted your ad up.
> 
> id think adding at least one thing you would really want to trade for would be more beneficial?



Thanks I’ll use XYZ-USA as my trading resort for now.
I simply don’t want this particular ad to be associated with any specific resort within the system. I’ll just continue to do the manual search from time to time.

My target audience for my ad is the majority of folks that don’t have an active TUG exchange ad. Hopefully this thread and my ad will also encourage others to add their exchange requests as well.

The various fees that the exchange company charge (Membership level fee, exchange fees, size upgrade fees, retrade fees, extension fees, etc) are getting up there so I believe it’s good to explore other options. 

There are several areas that I’m planning to visit in the next three years via RCI/II exchanges so if I can avoid the additional transaction fee while gaining access to more availability by helping a fellow Tugger do the same then it sounds like a win-win to me 


Here’s what I created tonight. The ad is pending. The only thing I couldn’t figure out is how to change the dates associated with XYZ. So I had to edit my ad to add a comment to ignore the 2019 dates. Hopefully my ad title will appear once it’s released.









*UPDATE: Corrected typo in ad *


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2019)

In that case you are still having to open each ad because the title XYZ - US does not provide any information.  If you could add to the drop down the Timeshare Groups (HICV, HGVC, Vistana, Marriott, DVC, etc,) as a choice without a specific resort, then that would help in reviewing the Ads. 

So for @alwysonvac  Ad it would list Any Vistana and the contents would ready want and HGVC.

I own in Wyndham, HGVC and HICV and might want to trade to a Marriott family (Marriott, Vistana, Hyatt) resort.

Again my major goal is to AVOID exchange fees, and make exchanges to resorts I do not have access to.  As I am no longer keeping II, but only have RCI.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2019)

I sent an email off tonight to see what level of difficulty it would be to add items to the drop down menus for:

"Any Wyndham resort"

or

"Any Marriott Resort"  etc etc.


hopefully its something relatively easy to implement and we can do that.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 17, 2019)

My ad was released in the Marketplace. Here’s how it appears.
The ad shows XYZ USA Resort but my Ad Title is in BOLD.
It is posted under Other Exchanges (as indicated in the left hand column).

_

_​
_Note: There’s an older ad following mine that is using Interval AC instead of XYZ_​
_Right now, I have an ongoing RCI search for a 2020 HGVC week with my WorldMark but I may be willing to setup a trade with my Vistana since I currently have more “points” there._

*How I search through the Exchange Ads on the Marketplace. *
I select “All Exchanges” this will list the ads based on post date (from newest to oldest). I simply review the ads that were updated since the last time I looked. So if I looked in January 2019, I just reviewed the ones with post dates after my last review. 

_I believe the post date on the TUG Marketplace Ads are updated any time the ad is edited or renewed._



​


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 17, 2019)

Additional suggestions for improvements 

@TUGBrian

Can we also update the TUG MARKETPLACE MENU?
Can a direct link be added for the Exchange section similar to the “Timeshare Resales” and “Timeshare Rentals”? The others take you to a separate page that clearly shows the various sections.

The current link for “Free Timeshare Exchanges” appears with the other “How to” links. It takes you to an Advice article with a link to the exchange section at the bottom of the article. Can this current link be renamed to “How to Exchange Your Timeshare for free” or something similar to let folks know this is not a Marketplace link?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 19, 2019)

I like the idea of direct exchanges. Because these are not rentals and no money changes hands, does this take on the rules of "Distressed Exchanges" i.e. you could exchange something in your points system e.g. Hilton, StarOptions bookings in a better unit or not at your home resort (or even II or RCI exchanges with a guest cert?)


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2019)

No - the Distressed posts are only for exchange company exchanges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 19, 2019)

If it works for exchange company reservations which are much more restrictive, wouldn't such rules work for internal system exchanges if there was another posting forum as suggested in this thread?  Especially since no money is changing hands.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2019)

Folks - TUGBrian wants to make the exchanging function in the Marketplace more user friendly, not add another discussion forum.  So your best bet is to *personally go try out* the Marketplace Exchange function, and then post suggestions (as many have done) about how to make it more user friendly.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 19, 2019)

Making the existing exchange friendlier sounds fine. It would be nice if it were more private - only open to TUG members so you have a greater likelihood that the person is not a scammer.  It also would be good to add the profiles of TUGers so we can get a sense of the exchanger as described earlier.

My question above about internal and external exchanges with no cash changing hands still remains if anyone was to use the existing  direct exchange forum.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 19, 2019)

As a newbie to exchanges, I am open trying the marketplace forum in the future because there are properties in other systems that I don't see often on II or RCI.  However I need to understand step by step how it works.

FYI I just added this thread to my reading list in the hopes that this info will bring me up to speed:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ider-direct-exchanges-with-each-other.128531/


----------



## heathpack (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok I just built an ad which is still pending approval.  If it goes live, I’ll post a link here.

It’s my attempt to use the Marketplace to list what I own, what I’m interested in and express a willingness to exchange.  Rather than request a specific exchange.

We’ll see how it works....


----------



## LJT (Feb 22, 2019)

heathpack said:


> Ok I just built an ad which is still pending approval.  If it goes live, I’ll post a link here.
> 
> It’s my attempt to use the Marketplace to list what I own, what I’m interested in and express a willingness to exchange.  Rather than request a specific exchange.
> 
> We’ll see how it works....


This is what I am interested in as well.  I have used the marketplace for an exchange with a Tugger that worked wonderfully a few years ago.  (Maui for the Big Island).  I am very interested in doing it again but also find searching the exchange marketplace a bit tedious!


----------



## heathpack (Feb 22, 2019)

Here’s the link to my exchange ad.  Looks like the formatting got screwed up, but people can get the gist.

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedResults.aspx?&ID=213149


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2019)

as mentioned in the past, the direct exchange system should send you email notifications of matches and potential matches (based on both what you put in you are looking for, and based on what other folks input they are looking for).

sadly the recent exchange ad looking for the test resort that doesnt exist is not likely to result in anything useful for you since noone will ever post an ad looking for a fake resort.

you can input individual resorts, or even entire resort areas that you wish to trade for that would result in potential matches with other members, however with putting in a fake resort you will eliminate the majority of the functionality of the direct exchange system (and likely self fulfill the prophecy that it wont work for you)

just looking at your ad, you could have easily created 2 or 3 separate ads in the time you spent writing that long ad, and likely gotten actual results in the future since you would have included both what you had to offer, and what you are looking for.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2019)

as an example...why not just create a legitimate direct exchange ad offering:

"marrott barony beach club"

or

"marriott mountainside"

and 


looking to trade for:

tradewinds cruise club
us west
orlando-disney/etc
europe - scotland
europe - anywhere


etc etc.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 22, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> as mentioned in the past, the direct exchange system should send you email notifications of matches and potential matches (based on both what you put in you are looking for, and based on what other folks input they are looking for).
> 
> sadly the recent exchange ad looking for the test resort that doesnt exist is not likely to result in anything useful for you since noone will ever post an ad looking for a fake resort.
> 
> you can input individual resorts, or even entire resort areas that you wish to trade for that would result in potential matches with other members, however with putting in a fake resort you will eliminate the majority of the functionality of the direct exchange system (and likely self fulfill the prophecy that it wont work for you)



Ok, this is the nature of it then.  There are lots of TUGgers who are open to exchanging without having a specific unit, Resort, area that they’re interested in this minute.  It’s why the Marketplace doesn’t work for this type of exchange and it’s why people ask for something different.

We’ve been around this issue previously.  I know you genuinely believe the Marketplace would work for all Exchange possibilities and therefore are not interested in alternatives.  It’s your site and that’s your prerogative.  But the Marketplace simply doesn’t work for how I (and others) hope to be able to organize private exchanges.

FYI I personally don’t use the Marketplace search function ever.  I’m just browsing when I look which means I look at everything available.  You may feel that’s “doing it wrong” but it’s how I do it.  Same approach in II- I search all available resorts over a huge timeframe and see if anything appeals.  I’m not unique in using this approach- we’ve had TUG conversations in the past re SFX vs II trading for example and from that I know lots of people search like me.

If the intention is to drive traffic to the Marketplace, the opposite effec occurs with me, actually.  Because the Marketplace only works for one type of searching (a specific request for a specific place for a specific duration), and that type of searching is not how I approach exchanging, the end result is that I uncommonly go into the Marketplace.

So be it.  Your forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2019)

and im not arguing your point in that matter...but for your specific ad...you deliberately chose to not input the data that would make it work for you.

that is the part i simply dont understand.

if you dont want to use it, that is perfectly fine...but I dont see the point in going out of your way to ensure that your test will fail and use that as an example of why it doesnt work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2019)

The direct exchange system will AUTOMATICALLY notify you of matches, it does not require you to do anything at all once you post your ad.

I believe you are confusing the manual search feature to find for sale/for rent ads...and the automated search mechanism that works specifically for direct exchange ads.  perhaps its my fault for not making that clearer.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 22, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> and im not arguing your point in that matter...but for your specific ad...you deliberately chose to not input the data that would make it work for you.
> 
> that is the part i simply dont understand.



Because I, like many people, am not itching for something specific right now.  It would depend on the nature of the trade.  If someone tells me they have a condo in Moab or Bend and I could bring my dog and mountainbike and pick any week I want in 2020, I’d trade almost anything I have because those are very high value trades to me.

On the other hand, Maui or Scotland or Tradewinds- eh.  Nice places that I’d want to go, but I wouldn’t leap on them as readily.  I need to organize airfare and consider travel logistics and how much time I’d need to take off work (2 weeks for Europe from the west coast), I’d need to hear what the other person had to offer.  Sweet enough offer (in my eyes) and yes Id do those trades too.   Just a standard like-for-like trade, I might not.  The farther in the future a Europe trip would be, the more likely it would be for me to be able to work the trade.

There’s honestly 500 possible combos of what what might work for me, eachof which carries a slightly different “valuableness” to me, and the current format requires that I specifically state each possible combo in advance.  Sometimes that works- I want to go to Sedona over Thanksgiving for example.  But mostly for me, that just doesn’t work.

This is not a complaint.  It’s just a comment because I know that you truly don’t understand and believe the Marketplace should work for everybody.  It just does not.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2019)

still does not answer the question of why you didnt input the items you list above so that on the off chance someone does have a match, you would be notified.  vs now reducing that chance to zero.   there is nothing preventing you from entering in this data to allow for potential matches, but you deliberately did not do so.

I am sorry that you do not feel it will work for you despite my best efforts to provide you at least some opportunity to make a match for free.  however  you are absolutely correct, in this instance with what you have input...the direct exchange system will not work for you.  (it certainly could if you changed your ad a bit, but as it stands now it simply will not)


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2019)

I think an exchange program like the Vacation Internationale Direct Exchange program is pretty good. For a fee a VI owner can place their red season , non-all inclusive mandatory, owned week into the system for VI points. All members can see these weeks and request the reservation for a fee. This takes the iffyness out of trading because VI controls these exchanged weeks, not an individual so much.

The problem with the trades offered on Tug is trusting individuals. While everyone would likely trust TUG many are wary of individuals. That is why VRBO and the likes are popular. You don't have as much risk.

Maybe Tug should get into the rental business. There are plenty of members.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2019)

> Maybe Tug should get into the rental business.



Uh, like the TUG Marketplace where there are hundreds of timeshares for rent?

Regarding an independent exchange forum.  I'm sorry to rain on your parade, but this has been tried:  A few years ago the Starwood owners decided they wanted to have their own exchanging website, and a Tugger with good computer skills set one up.  After a year, he took it down, because every single request posted was for an _upgrade to a more expensive and more popular resort._  No one with the prime weeks offered them for exchange - they weren't interested, because they already owned the best weeks to exchange or rent or use.  No exchanges were ever made - not one.

Also - I'm not trying to speak for Brian, but I don't think he is going to sanction an independent website under the TUG name.   But if you set one up, and it is completely free (non-profit) you could probably post a link to it on TUG.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 22, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Uh, like the TUG Marketplace where there are hundreds of timeshares for rent?
> 
> Regarding an independent exchange forum.  I'm sorry to rain on your parade, but this has been tried:  A few years ago the Starwood owners decided they wanted to have their own exchanging website, and a Tugger with good computer skills set one up.  After a year, he took it down, because every single request posted was for an _upgrade to a more expensive and more popular resort._  No one with the prime weeks offered them for exchange - they weren't interested, because they already owned the best weeks to exchange or rent or use.  No exchanges were ever made - not one.
> 
> Also - I'm not trying to speak for Brian, but I don't think he is going to sanction an independent website under the TUG name.   But if you set one up, and it is completely free (non-profit) you could probably post a link to it on TUG.



Regarding an independent exchange forum.
Ownertrades.com for Marriott to Marriott exchanges has existed for at least 15+ years. 

A Starwood owners only exchange site would be a challenge due to the limited number of resorts. Perhaps it would have worked if it was limited to Hawaii and Caribbean owners.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2019)

Good point - do you know what the success rate is for the Marriott exchange forum?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 22, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Good point - do you know what the success rate is for the Marriott exchange forum?



No, I’m not a Marriott owner but I’ve seen several references to that site over the years on TUG.

I believe TUG member CLARK maintains that site. You can PM him that question directly 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?members/clark.169/


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 22, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> still does not answer the question of why you didnt input the items you list above so that on the off chance someone does have a match, you would be notified.  vs now reducing that chance to zero.   there is nothing preventing you from entering in this data to allow for potential matches, but you deliberately did not do so.
> 
> I am sorry that you do not feel it will work for you despite my best efforts to provide you at least some opportunity to make a match for free.  however  you are absolutely correct, in this instance with what you have input...the direct exchange system will not work for you.  (it certainly could if you changed your ad a bit, but as it stands now it simply will not)



Is it ok for us to post ads that won’t trigger the direct exchange system?

For some folks the notification option isn’t as important. But it doesn’t mean that others won’t continue to use the direct exchange system as you originally intended. 

It just means that some folks are willing to decline that particular feature in order to get what they feel is more valuable to them. Exchanging is still available to folks that decline however inquiries will only come from those who search manually.

I actually like heathpack’s ad because it provide a complete picture and could result in more than one exchange opportunity based on what the other person owns.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2019)

you certainly can if you so desire, exchange ads are completely free..knock yourself out!

I was only replying since doing so in this case seemed to be being used as an example of "how it wont work".

But again, I will ask for any valid reason NOT to input the ad properly to actually result in a chance of finding a match...vs deliberately inputting bad data to ensure no match is actually ever made?

putting in a correct ad could include EVERYTHING listed in the current ad should you so desire, but it would ALSO allow for actual matches to occur.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 23, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> you certainly can if you so desire, exchange ads are completely free..knock yourself out!
> 
> I was only replying since doing so in this case seemed to be being used as an example of "how it wont work".
> 
> ...



You are completely incorrect in your assessment that I constructed my ad to prove the Marketplace exchange system does not work.  It’s exasperating that you would say something like that to a regular TUG contributor for many years.  You may feel like I’m being willful because the way you see exchanges working differ from the way in which I see exchanges working.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  I wrote an exchange ad that attempts to express the gist of what I’m thinking for private exchanges amongst TUGgers.  It’s an honestly written ad, not a sabotage attempt.  My comments on the subject are intended to be feedback, they are in no way passive-aggressive.

I have little to no interest in being “automatically” matched.  Likewise I have zero pending exchange requests with II, SFX, or DVC.  Yet I check II and DVC Exchange availability probably 5 days per week.  Not being interested in setting up a specific exchange request may not make sense to you, but I assure you there are many people just like me, people who want to see what options are available, then assess if an exchange opportunity might work and *then* start to work on the specifics of the exchange.  It’s ok that you don’t ‘get’ that but to consider it evidence that I want to prove that Marketplace exchange system won’t work is just plain inaccurate.

Your position is as baffling to me as mine seems to be to you.  It seems only logical to me like you’d want the TUG exchanging to work for the widest variety of exchange styles, to be as successful as it could be.  I won’t ascribe intentions to your actions as you’ve done to mine.  There’s some kind of strong attachment to the Marketplace format that I just won’t ever get, especially since I don’t have the impression that the Marketplace exchange format is wildly successful.  It seems self evident to me that being open to doing things differently would make sense, so you not being receptive to feedback is perplexing.

But truthfully it’s a shame but no skin off my nose.  I’m well positioned to exchange for what I want using II, SFX, DVC, Marriott and Hyatt exchange systems.  I’m open to TUG exchanges as well and have done a few through non-Marketplace mechanisms.  I’m actually pretty happy with my exchanges.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 23, 2019)

I was thinking of a "for profit" owner direct timeshare exchange with fees to place and take a unit of the same size. An owner would offer their week, an administrator of the exchange program would accept the week and any paid member could take that week. The owner who offers their week can then take a week that is listed as offered. If an owner would rather have cash instead there could be the fee for Tug administer and owner of the week gets cash for the mf + somewhere between 5% and 10%. 

Fees would apply for deposits and redemptions. Only approved weeks would be taken. A week that does not get any takers would be given back to the owner at 60 days before the reservation.

Only paid Tug members could participate.

As far as I know there isn't anyone doing this that is all timeshare. Tug or better yet, a Tug subsidiary, could be the first. This idea would need tweaking but I think the potential is there for some serious cash flow considering that Tug has been around longer than VRBO and abnd.

VI has an owner exchange program that allows VI owner to give their approved week to VI for VI points. Other VI members can then acquire these weeks with their points. I have been using this program and really like it.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2019)

I actually asked repeatedly(going on what, 5 times now) why one would post an ad with bad data and I felt it was an absolutely legitimate question (not to mention I still dont have a valid answer)

this was your initial post, perhaps I am just way off base...but this certainly reads to me that you made your exchange post for the sole purpose of seeing "how it would work"...yet deliberately chose to input fake data so that it would never result in any successful automatic match thus ensuring the test is a failure right from the start.



> Ok I just built an ad which is still pending approval. If it goes live, I’ll post a link here.
> It’s my attempt to use the Marketplace to list what I own, what I’m interested in and express a willingness to exchange. Rather than request a specific exchange.
> 
> We’ll see how it works....




I never asked you to change what was in your ad description, nor in any way suggested you alter what you had typed in any way shape or form, folks are welcome to add any additional comments in the description field as they see fit, its what it is for.

I merely questioned why you did not fill out the direct exchange ad using legitimate data so that it would actually be useful within the direct exchange system.

even a small chance of success is better than ensuring your chance is 0%

I would think that someone interested in making a direct exchange would actually want to achieve the best chance at successfully making an exchange, but again perhaps I am simply mistaken.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 23, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> you certainly can if you so desire, exchange ads are completely free..knock yourself out!
> 
> I was only replying since doing so in this case seemed to be being used as an example of "how it wont work".
> 
> ...



I’m removing my exchange ad.

I’m sorry if I encouraged others to deviate from the way the system was designed. I didn’t mean any harm. My overall intent was to show how the Marketplace ad could be used since a private forum wasn’t an option. However, it sounds like the only exchange ads desired are the ones that make use of the automatic notifications which my ad does not.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 23, 2019)

IMHO...I just posted an exchange ad and did a little bit of both because I couldn't figure out how to specify specific seasons or weeks desired (e.g. ski weeks not summer) so I put that detail into my content so that everyone doesn't waste time.

I like the idea of an exchange and am willing to give it a try.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 23, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> I actually asked repeatedly(going on what, 5 times now) why one would post an ad with bad data and I felt it was an absolutely legitimate question (not to mention I still dont have a valid answer)
> 
> this was your initial post, perhaps I am just way off base...but this certainly reads to me that you made your exchange post for the sole purpose of seeing "how it would work"...yet deliberately chose to input fake data so that it would never result in any successful automatic match thus ensuring the test is a failure right from the start.
> 
> ...



It’s not inputting data that’s not legit.  It a different exchanging approach.  You persist in describing my ad in a negative way, even though you know I’ve found that characteristization insulting.  So strange to me that you’d persist like this, that your attachment to the Marketplace format is greater than your sense of goodwill to a long term TUG contributor like myself.

I’ve already spent way more time banging my head against the wall on this subject than it makes sense to- but I’ll try to answer your question as to why I have not input “legit” data.  

My travel plans are not yet set in stone for 2020.  I’ll take 4 weeks of vacation and a week of continuing education.  I might do that in 2 week blocks or one week blocks.  I will be working travel around 16-18 local bike races, 8-10 dachshund field Trials, 6-10 Earthdog events.  Some of these dates are known, some of the events I have an idea of, some I could contact the organizer to try to get an idea, sometimes that will be successful, sometimes not.  Some races and events I might be willing to skip for a great travel opportunity.

When I build my racing year, I always have a main event goal.  It’s usually in June.  I could pick one in Oct instead. Or maybe even another date.  If I pick June, I can’t do vacation riding 60 days prior.  So no trips then.  But if a good trip came available, I could possibly switch to my A race being October.  I’d have to weigh all the neg ramifications of doing that vs the desirability of the exchange.  It would really depend.  It would trigger me to look for additional races, maybe even rethink the discipline I’d focus on that year.  

It’s way too early for most people to know their travel schedule for 2020.  Yet I work in a small department and always run my plans by my colleagues and staff before booking.  If there’s an exchange I’m interested in and my colleague tells me that’s her Dad’s 70th birthday and she’ll likely go home to visit him, I’d skip the exchange.

And so on.  I have maybe 20 factors I’m juggling at any given time when I’m organizing travel.  There are times when I have it narrowed down and can request specific weeks.  Right now is not one of those times.  When I get ready to book an exchange, I use ongoing searches for a minority of my trades.  So if a TUG exchange ad in my style is not in place, TUGgers won’t have access to what I own for the most part, because I’ll find something on II that works and just book it.

There’s no way it would be efficient for me to pin down all the variables right now in order to post an exchange ad listing specific weeks, specific resorts.  My ad expresses a willingness to accept non-timeshare accommodation, which is not possible using the current Marketplace format.

Jeez.


----------



## needvaca (Feb 23, 2019)

I actually like heathpack's exchange ad, and may contact him regarding an exchange of his 2021 Marriott property.
There may be only a small group of us who are interested in using the exchange section like that, but even if a few of us get use of it like that, it helps.
Like Heathpack, I scan full list of the 68 exchanges listed weekly, hoping something new or useful comes up.  It gives me ideas of where I might like to go.  
I've come to trust TUG a lot over the years and wouldn't hesitate to exchange with someone.  II has worked for me, but it is expensive.  Between the membership fee and exchange fee, it adds $300+ to an exchange.  Plus I have to prepay my maintenance fees sometimes a year early just to do an ongoing request.  
I posted an exchange ad too and put as much info in the memo line as I could fit.  It would be great if the memo line were a few characters longer, so someone scrolling down the full list could see what's offered and wanted without clicking into every ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2019)

heathpack said:


> It’s not inputting data that’s not legit.  It a different exchanging approach.  You persist in describing my ad in a negative way, even though you know I’ve found that characteristization insulting.  So strange to me that you’d persist like this, that your attachment to the Marketplace format is greater than your sense of goodwill to a long term TUG contributor like myself.



this is for lack of a better term, ridiculous.

I asked you a simple, non threatening, legitimate question that you repeatedly failed to ask.

I didnt accuse you of anything nefarious, I merely wanted to know why you chose to fill out your ad in a way that deliberately ensured the feature being discussed would not work. If that somehow offended you, im sorry.  but your reaction to an otherwise innocuous and legitimate question is completely out of line.




> There’s no way it would be efficient for me to pin down all the variables right now in order to post an exchange ad listing specific weeks, specific resorts.



indeed, with all the typing in replies to this thread, i can see where your time is limited.

sadly, this thread appears to have run its course.


----------

